# Using my bacon (breakfast)



## cowgirl (Dec 1, 2007)

Since I didn't get to go hunting this morning, I made myself some breakfast using some of the last batch of canadian bacon....http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=11250

I toasted up an english muffin, fried some of my canadian bacon, poached some fresh eggs and whipped up some hollandaise sauce.

My eyes were bigger than my stomach, I couldn't eat half of it! In fact, I think I will have to skip supper tonight.


----------



## lisacsco (Dec 1, 2007)

I am gonna walk down to my mail box and I hope there is an invite for breakfast tomorrow!!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 1, 2007)

cowgirl, that's a good looking breakfast!! 

I can't wait until next spring when I'll try my hand at making some Canadian bacon.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 1, 2007)

cuegurl........all i can say is ............wow

no.......better than that..........WOW


----------



## richtee (Dec 1, 2007)

Yum...boy  that's REALLY close to one of my favorite breakfasts, guarenteed to cure hangovers...eggs Benedict!


----------



## walking dude (Dec 1, 2007)

now if they can make a holiDAZE sauce without the lemon.......MAYBE mite be good...........lol......

cheese sauce.......now WE are talking......lol


----------



## goat (Dec 1, 2007)

Let's see, uh, oh, never mind, I was just trying to figure how long it will take me to get there so I won't miss breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 1, 2007)

Damn Patty, that looks great!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




How did ya end up slicing it, whatever ya did it came out perfect.
I guess i better go back and read your thread for i will be making that shortly!!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Dec 1, 2007)

Some days it is just nice to get up. I think you just created one of those days. Awesome.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 1, 2007)

*I tell ya what sweetheart, it just don't get any better than your presentation. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You are indeed, "The next Food network star"  When you you get on Iron chef America, please challange Cat Cora, then the food won't matter, I'll just drool at the two cooks. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you folks, you are all invited next time.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 2, 2007)

bump


d88de


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 2, 2007)

You owe me a new screen, mine has teeth marks in it now, i think i might have tasted it, or that could of been a shock.

LOOKS VEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYY GOOD!!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 2, 2007)

Ouch!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you smokebuzz!! I'll have that screen in the mail ASAP.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 2, 2007)

cowgirl
Great looking breakfast, WOW !!!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you Mossy, I wish I could have ate it all, it was just too much for me!......Next time, you all are invited.


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 2, 2007)

Now that's a breakfast sandwich!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 4, 2007)

Just noticed this.....Thank you Debi!!


----------



## dingle (Dec 4, 2007)

Cowgirl, I know you made your own canadian bacon, but did you grow those eggs too??


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes....they are from my girls.


----------



## dingle (Dec 4, 2007)

I just love you country girls!!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you Dingle.


----------

